# اين  ومتي نزلت  الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) وهل  الله  روح  لديكم )) منتظر الاجابة



## نور الحق (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اين  ومتي نزلت  الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) علي المسيح .*

* وهل  الله  روح  لديكم )) منتظر الاجابة*

*والدليل *
*نــــــــــــــــــــــــــور الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*​


----------



## Fadie (3 سبتمبر 2006)

> *اين ومتي نزلت الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) علي المسيح *


 
فى وقت المعمودية



> *وهل الله روح لديكم )) *


 
نعم



> *والدليل *


 
يو 4:24 الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## نور الحق (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اين ومتي نزلت الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) علي المسيح .*
وكانت  اجابة السؤال هي فى وقت المعمودية
​
متي  بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ هل  قبل  التعميد  في  منتصف التعميد  بعد التعميد ؟؟ 
ارجو التوضيح لو سمحت .

يو 4:24 الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا.

ارجو  التوضيح 

نــــــــــــــــــــــــور الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ​


----------



## Fadie (3 سبتمبر 2006)

> متي بالظبط ؟؟؟؟ هل قبل التعميد في منتصف التعميد بعد التعميد ؟؟
> ارجو التوضيح لو سمحت


 
فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه (متى3:16)



> ارجو التوضيح


 
توضيح ايه؟انت مش سألت هل الله روح عندكم

قلنا ايوة

طلبت الدليل

جبت الدليل

ايه المطلوب تانى؟


----------



## نور الحق (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام علي من  اتبع الهدي *

*فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه (متى3:16)

هادا ما قلته  ولكني اجد عكس ما قلت في مرقص *
 
*Mar 1:10** [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.[/FONT] *

*هنا  اثناء صعوده من  الماء بينما  اجد في متي  بعد صعوده  من الماء *

*وخالفوهما  لوقا وقال  ان  الروح القدس حلت  عليه اثناء صلاته وبعد التعميد اثناء الصلاة  هل الوحي يخطئ ؟ *
 
*Luk 3:21** [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ[/FONT] *

*واثبت لي ان الله روح  .... وليس بنص غير واضح .... *

*نــــــــــــــــــور الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق*​


----------



## نور الحق (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*Luk 3:21​​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ[/FONT]​
Luk 3:22​​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».[/FONT] 

اليك النص كامل ​
*


----------



## Fadie (3 سبتمبر 2006)

> *هنا اثناء صعوده من الماء بينما اجد في متي بعد صعوده من الماء *


 
معلش استفسار بسيط بس انت جبت منين انه فى انجيل متى السماوات انفتحت و نزل الروح القدس على السيد المسي كهيئة حمامة بعد ما صعد من الماء؟؟؟

النص لم يشير الى ذلك لا من قريب ولا من بعيد



> *وخالفوهما لوقا وقال ان الروح القدس حلت عليه اثناء صلاته *


 
سبحان الله !!!!!

يعنى هو مينفعش يصلى و هو صاعد من المعمودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *واثبت لي ان الله روح .... وليس بنص غير واضح*


 
طيب حد يقولى فى اوضح من كدة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه روح

عايز ايه اكتر من كدة يعنى؟؟؟

نص بيقول ان الله روح و مش واضح امال لو جبتلك تكوين واحد اتنين هتقول عليا مهرطق مثلا؟؟؟

+ + +


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

نور الحق قال:


> *السلام علي من اتبع الهدي *​
> 
> *فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه (متى3:16)*​
> *هادا ما قلته ولكني اجد عكس ما قلت في مرقص *​
> ...


 
اولا و قبل كل شئ, اشكلر الله لان الشبهات اصبحت بهذا القدر من الهزالة و السخافة, فلم نعد نشهد شئ يدعى شبهة بحق و حقيقي

المهم, لننتقل الى النصوص و نوضح:


متى الاصحاح الثالث لا ينفي تعميد الناس على يد يوحنا المعمدان, بل بالعكس ففي العدد 5 و 6 يؤكد تعميده للناس البقية و ايضا يوافقه مرقس في الاصحاح الاول و العدد 5 بذكر خروج الناس و تعمدهم فمتى و مرقس لم ينفيا تعمد الناس قبل تعمد المسيح على يد يوحنا المعمدان

النصوص من الاناجيل الثلاثة تذكر افتاح السماء و نزول الروح القدس بعد صعود المسيح من الماء 
فمتى:
16وتعمَّدَ يَسوعُ وخَرَجَ في الحالِ مِنَ الماءِ. واَنفَتَحتِ السَّماواتُ لَه، فرأى رُوحَ الله يَهبِطُ كأنَّهُ حَمامَةٌ ويَنزِلُ علَيهِ
مرقس:
10ولمَّا صعدَ يَسوعُ مِنَ الماءِ رأى السَّماواتِ تنفَتِـحُ والرّوحَ القُدُسَ يَنزِلُ علَيهِ كأنَّهُ حَمامةِ.
لوقا:
21ولمَّا تَعمَّدَ الشَّعبُ كُلُّهُ، تَعمَّدَ يَسوعُ أيضًا. وبَينَما هوَ يُصَلِّي اَنفَتَحَتِ السَّماءُ، 22وحلَ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ علَيهِ

أي ان انفتاح السماء و ظهور الروح القدس هو بعد تعميدهو بعد صعوده في النصوص الثلاثة و ينفرد لوقا بذكر صلاة المسيح و لا ينفيها كل من متى و مرقس 
 
اما عن سؤالك الثاني ان كان الله روح و الاخ فادي اتى لك بنص يقول:
يو 4:24 الله روح

عايز وضوح اكثر من هيك؟


----------



## نور الحق (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام علي من اتبع الهدي *

*اول نص واضح  جدا  وهو واضح وصريح ان  يسوع  تعمد وخرج من  الماء والحمامة (( الروح القدس )) نزل  عليه .... فلما  اعتمد .... يعني انتهي من  العماد وصعد في التو  واللحظة من الماء رأي الروح نازلا مثل حمامة .*

*فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه (متى3:16)
*​*
*
*نص مرقص هكرره تاني عليك       Mar 1:10   [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ.[/FONT]

هنا  اثناء صعوده  *
​*​*​*Luk 3:21*​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ*[/FONT]​​*Luk 3:22*​*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!».[/FONT]

هنا  في  لوقا  بعد العماد  واثناء صلاته *

*الفرق واضح  جداااااا *

*طيب حد يقولى فى اوضح من كدة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​*
**اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه روح !!!!!!!!! ما هو  الدليل  ... ؟؟؟؟ *
*ولي سؤال  بسيط  *
​*لوقا ( 4 - 33 ) : (( وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس*​* )*​*هذة روح شيطان هل هى منبثقة من الله ؟*​*رؤيا يوحنا ( 5 -6 ): (( وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل الارض*​*))*​*فها هى ارواح لعيون الله وسبعة أيضا وأترك لك عملية العد والحساب وتقول لى هى منبثقة عن الله أم مخلوقة كما قال يوحنا ان كل شىء مخلوق ؟*​​
​*
**فقد قال بنفس السفر رؤيا يوحنا (4 - 11 ) : (( انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت*​* )) *
*فها هو يوحنا نفسه يقر بأن كل الاشياء مخلوقة الروح شىء عزيزى فهل الله مخلوق ؟حاشا سيدى الفاضل  فانك تعلم ان الله أزلى لا مخلوق*

*نـــــــــــــــــور الحـــــــــــــــــــــق*​


----------



## Fadie (3 سبتمبر 2006)

> *هذة روح شيطان هل هى منبثقة من الله ؟*





> *رؤيا يوحنا ( 5 -6 ): (( وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل الارض*​*))*​*فها هى ارواح لعيون الله وسبعة أيضا وأترك لك عملية العد والحساب وتقول لى هى منبثقة عن الله أم مخلوقة كما قال يوحنا ان كل شىء مخلوق ؟*​​​​




:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

مش تقول يا راجل انك ناوى تيجى تانى كنا فرشنا الارض رملة

استاذ ماى روك عارف مين نور الحق دة؟؟؟

هبقى اقولك فى ودنك عشان محدش يعرف

اصل السؤال الغبى دة محدش بيسأله غيرك يا.....ظلمة الحق

و عموما هسألك تانى و تالت و رابع و للمرة المليون يا....يعنى ايه انبثاااااااااااااق؟؟؟

و مش هرد عليك الا لما تقولى يعنى ايه انبثاق و تكون اجابتك بدليل

و ابقى عدى على الموضوع الاسلامى:smil12: 

+ + +​


----------



## My Rock (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*معقول يكون متنكر بأسم ثاني؟*

*المهم انا بحضر الرد و حنزله*


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكلتك لاتعرف ماذا تكتب ولاتعرف نفسك اين ذاهبة بعد الموت
وعوضا ان تنشغل بالخط الكبير اقرأ ما تلصقه في هذا المنتدى وابحث فيه
فخير لك ان يكون خير لك بدل نقمة عليك


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هدو يا جماعة, ليه العصبية و الخروج عن الموضوع... خلينا في الموضوع نفسه





نور الحق قال:


> *السلام علي من اتبع الهدي *​
> 
> *اول نص واضح جدا وهو واضح وصريح ان يسوع تعمد وخرج من الماء والحمامة (( الروح القدس )) نزل عليه .... فلما اعتمد .... يعني انتهي من العماد وصعد في التو واللحظة من الماء رأي الروح نازلا مثل حمامة .*​
> *فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه (متى3:16)*​
> ...





عزيزي, لا يوجد اي اختلاف فأنت متمسك بنقلك عن احدى التراجم, و انا نقلت لك عن الاخرى ولكنك يبدوا انك لم تقرأها اصلا!!!

لذلك سأكرر:​النصوص من الاناجيل الثلاثة تذكر افتاح السماء و نزول الروح القدس بعد صعود المسيح من الماء 
فمتى:
16وتعمَّدَ يَسوعُ وخَرَجَ في الحالِ مِنَ الماءِ. واَنفَتَحتِ السَّماواتُ لَه، فرأى رُوحَ الله يَهبِطُ كأنَّهُ حَمامَةٌ ويَنزِلُ علَيهِ
مرقس:
10ولمَّا صعدَ يَسوعُ مِنَ الماءِ رأى السَّماواتِ تنفَتِـحُ والرّوحَ القُدُسَ يَنزِلُ علَيهِ كأنَّهُ حَمامةِ.
لوقا:
21ولمَّا تَعمَّدَ الشَّعبُ كُلُّهُ، تَعمَّدَ يَسوعُ أيضًا. وبَينَما هوَ يُصَلِّي اَنفَتَحَتِ السَّماءُ، 22وحلَ الرُّوحُ القُدُسُ علَيهِ

أي ان انفتاح السماء و ظهور الروح القدس هو بعد تعميدهو بعد صعوده في النصوص الثلاثة و ينفرد لوقا بذكر صلاة المسيح و لا ينفيها كل من متى و مرقس 
وهذا ما يشابهه في التراجم الانجليزية فنرى:
متى في ASV
And Jesus when he was baptized, went up straightway from the water: and lo, the heavens were opened unto him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending as a dove, and coming upon him

مرقس في ASV
And straightway coming up out of the water, he saw the heavens rent asunder, and the Spirit as a dove descending upon him

لوقا في ASV

Now it came to pass, when all the people were baptized, that, Jesus also having been baptized, and praying, the heaven was opened


ولو حاب نرجع للنسخة اليونانية و نفهمها حبة حبة كمان معنديش مانع!

اما بالنسبة الى الصلاة فمتى و مرقس لم ينكراها و ذكرها لوقا, فبعد تعميده و صعوده من الماء انفتحت السماوات و صلاته تكون بين اكمال تعميده و فترة صعوده فالصلاة لا تتوجب اخذ موقع و ايداء كذا ركعة

انا من الناس الي اصلي و انا ماشي الصبح الى مشاغلي
​ 
*



اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه روح !!!!!!!!! ما هو الدليل ... ؟؟؟؟ 
ولي سؤال بسيط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ترى زودتها اخي العزيزي, طلبت الدليل و اعطيناك الدليل من 
يوحنا 4:24 الله روح

*​ 


*



لوقا ( 4 - 33 ) : (( وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس 

) 
هذة روح شيطان هل هى منبثقة من الله ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


اذا كنت تسأل عن خالقها و مصدرها فهو الله كبعا فالله مصدر كل شئ, لكن اذا كنت تسأل عن انتمائها فهي روح نجسة تابعة للشياطين
ففرق بين الروح التي لدينا نفحة من عند الله و بين روح الله نفسه!


*



رؤيا يوحنا ( 5 -6 ): (( وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل الارض​
​

 )) 
فها هى ارواح لعيون الله وسبعة أيضا وأترك لك عملية العد والحساب وتقول لى هى منبثقة عن الله أم مخلوقة كما قال يوحنا ان كل شىء مخلوق ؟​


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لنكمل النص كاملا:
6ورَأيتُ بَينَ العَرشِ والكائناتِ الحيَّةِ الأربعَةِ وبَينَ الشُّيوخِ حَمَلاً واقِفًا كأنَّهُ مَذبوحٌ، لَه سَبعةُ قُرونٍ وسَبعُ عُيونٍ هِيَ أرواحُ الله السَّبعَةُ التي أرسَلَها إلى العالَمِ كُلِّه.

له سبعة قرون: يشير القرن إلى القوة، والسبعة علامة كمال القوة في ذاته وكمال القوة فينا كأعضاء جسده.

له سبعة أعين، وهي سبعة أرواح الله المرسلة إلى كل الأرض، له الروح القدس روحه الذي أرسله للكنيسة ليقودها، فيعمل بكمال قوته لتنقيتها وتقديسها وتزيينها بالفضائل الإلهيّة، واستنارتها بفيض نور إلهي في طريق الخلاص حتى تعبر هذا العالم من غير أن تتدنس بالفساد.

فقارئ الكتاب المقدس يعرف ماهي الارواح السسبعة التي هي اشارة الى الكنائس السبعة​*​​
​


*



فقد قال بنفس السفر رؤيا يوحنا (4 - 11 ) : (( انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت​
​

)) 
فها هو يوحنا نفسه يقر بأن كل الاشياء مخلوقة الروح شىء عزيزى فهل الله مخلوق ؟حاشا سيدى الفاضل فانك تعلم ان الله أزلى لا مخلوق​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​​
​


مادخل الله في خلق الاشياء؟ النص يمجد الله لانه مصدر كل شئ و خالق كل شئ, فما دخل ان الله مخلوق في النص؟ هل قال النص ان الله مخلوق او ان الله غير ازلي؟

عجبي!!!!​​​


----------



## shamasjalal (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اين  ومتي نزلت  الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) وهل  الله  روح  لديكم )) منتظر*

مع احترام لك عندما اعتمد السيد المسيح في نهر الاردن على يد المعمذان نزل الروح القدس بشكل حمامه وصوت من السماء يصرخ  هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت  وشكرا


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اين  ومتي نزلت  الحمامة (( الروح القدس )) وهل  الله  روح  لديكم )) منتظر*

حبيبي الروح القدس نزل يوم المعمودية  و نعم الله روح بلنسبة لنا وقد نزل على شكل حمامة والدليل كما قال لك اخي fadie


----------



## shamasjalal (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بشيم ابو وبرو وروحو حايو قاديشو عولام عولمين امين 
عندمااعتمد السيد المسيح في نهر الاردن نزل الروح القدس بشكل حمامه 
سلامي الحار لكل محبي السلام و

الرب معكم دائما وابدا


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة المباركين اجاوبوا على شبهتك اللتى لا تستحق حتى اسم الشبهة! لانك لم تكلف نفسك حتى عناء الاطلاح على التفسير الموجود في المنتدى عن هذه الشبهات!!.


> المشاركة الاصليه نور الحق :*رؤيا يوحنا ( 5 -6 ): (( وسبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل الارض**))* *فها هى ارواح لعيون الله وسبعة أيضا وأترك لك عملية العد والحساب وتقول لى هى منبثقة عن الله أم مخلوقة كما قال يوحنا ان كل شىء مخلوق ؟*


السبعة ارواح تعني مواهب الروح القدس الكاملة المتنوعة وتشير ايضا الى حكمة السيد المسيح وعلمه كل شئ...والدليل ساورده لك من اشعياء النبي كما سترى بعد قليل.​ 
ولانك تتكلم باسلوب الاستهزاء وتقول:​ 
*



وأترك لك عملية العد والحساب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
لذلك ساترك العد لك ..لان هذه الاية تكلم عنها اشعياء النبي قبل مجئ السيد المسيح بحوالي التسعمائة سنة!!!حيث تكلم عن بعض صفات المسيح ومملكته وذلك في (اشعياء 11: 1-2):​ 
1 وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ 
2 وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ(1) رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ(2) وَالْفَهْمِ(3) رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ(4) وَالْقُوَّةِ(5) رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ(6) وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ(7).
اتمنى ان تكون ممن يعرفون العد لكي تعد مواهب الروح القدس المتنوعة في هذه النبوة.
وهكذا يكون قد انقلب السحر على الساحر!.​


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

وايه فايدة المعلومه دى بالنسبه لك؟؟؟؟؟؟
تفرق معاك بايه؟؟؟
عرفت كل حاجه والمعلومه دى بس اللى ناقصاك ولا بتحاول يائسا تدور على حاجه غلط عندنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عادل مرجان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام والنعمه لكم جميعا اخوتي مسيحين ومسلمين عزيزي نور الحق انت من الواضح انك ذو علم وافر وخبره لا بأس بها اولا ارجو منك بعد اذنك طبعا ان تقراء مشاركتي الأولي في هذا المنتدي لتتأكد ان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الحياه ولم يشوبه اي تحريف ثانيا بالنسبه لما قد تكلمت عنه من حلول الروح القدس واسئلتك الجميله يا سيدي عندكم ايه تقول اسألوا اهل الذكر فهل تعتقد اني انا وغيري اهل الذكر في الكتاب المقدس لا بل اهل الذكر هم امثال قدالسه البابا شنوده وغيره الكثيرين ولكني لن اتركك دون اجابه بالعقل والمنطق منهجي في الحياه ولكن اسمح لي ان ارد علي اجابتك بسؤال ان جاوبت عليه بعقلق لا بقلبك سأجاوبك انا علي اي سؤال لك سؤالي هل انت مؤمن بأن الله موجود معنا الأن و يرانا الأن الأجابه نعم سؤالي يوجد بعض الناس في مكان اخر في هذه اللحظه التي نتحدث فيها هل الله موجود معهم ويراهم الأجابه نعم سؤالي كيف! الله يوجد في مكانين في وقت واحد هل عندك اجابه عقليه لذلك ام انك تؤمن ان الله موجود في مكانين بقلبك فقط لان عقلك لا يستوعب فهمك لذلك والأن فهمت اننا بعد ان ثبت لنا ان الأنجيل سليم 100% بالعقل فقط وبأيمان نابع من القلب نتمني ان تحل بركه الله علي الجميع وارجو ان لا اكون اطلت عليك الحديث يا اخي مع تحياتي اخوك المرسل من بلد النيل


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نركز بالموضوع؟
الموضوع يتكلم عن الروح القدس و ظهوره
ما دخل بول البعير في الموضوع؟

تم حذف جميع المداخلات الاخيرة الخارجة عن الموضوع

رجاءاً, ركزوا على اسم الموضوع و عنوانه قبل الرد

حاول ان تعرف ماهو الموضوع قبل ان تخرج عنه و تسبب ثقل على الادارة!


----------



## Kiril (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الله روح نعم


----------



## gorikjoe (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ذكر في صورة مريم بأنها حبلت بيسوع بنفخة من روح الله . إذا هل الله روح حسب القرآن ؟ نعم الله روح.


----------

